# First venture in Aquariums - 26 gal bow front - large pic warning



## Ethereal_Dragon (Jul 14, 2013)

Deleted.......


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

The cloudy water was most likely a bacterial bloom when your tank started cycling. That would also explain why you lost a fish early on. The Nitrogen cycle takes a couple weeks to establish itself and it can be deadly until it has run it's full course. The cycle begins when you first add fish, and they begin to produce waste. The other fish may very well survive, but there is potential for them to die as your Ammonia and Nitrite levels spike. As for future stocking, you could add a nice school of smaller tetras. Also, a shoal of corydora catfish, and some dwarf gourami's could also work. Angels may work while they're smaller, but I would say they get a little too large to live their full adult lives in that size tank.


----------



## anthonybc78 (Jul 27, 2013)

I vote dwarf guarmie (1 so he gets along) and silver dollars are pretty. My daughter also loves guppies and mollies. She loves to name them too


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Jul 14, 2013)

Nevermind.....


----------

